# Aqua One Aqua Aspire 130 Glass Aquarium 130 Litre



## •Cai• (3 Jul 2016)

Hi all, 
Looking at gettimg this tank if possible as its on sale in my local store and is an upgrade on capacity. My only issue is with the internal filter cavity built at back of tank. Im not well educated with these and puts me off a little. I currently use an external fluval 305 pump. Would i also be able to still use an inline co2 system as thats wgat i have currently? 
Cheers everyone


----------



## Matt Havens (3 Jul 2016)

•Cai• said:


> Hi all,
> Looking at gettimg this tank if possible as its on sale in my local store and is an upgrade on capacity. My only issue is with the internal filter cavity built at back of tank. Im not well educated with these and puts me off a little. I currently use an external fluval 305 pump. Would i also be able to still use an inline co2 system as thats wgat i have currently?
> Cheers everyone


I have this tank set up currently. Has it got the curved edges too? I must admit once I had positioned the filter outlet in a sufficient position I have had no trouble. I may look into adding some movement lower down though as it seems not to disturb the substrate much but I do have a lot of hardscape in there.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## •Cai• (4 Jul 2016)

Hi @Matt Havens ye i believe it does. I was hoping i could run both the internal and my fluval 305 together. I currently get good circulation with just this and my lilly pipe. I do have a koralia nano too though if i need to get that bit extra. 
Whats the internal filter like?


----------



## Smells Fishy (4 Jul 2016)

The Aqua Aspire 130 is probably the nicest looking tank I know of. I can't remember clearly, has it got a glass cover?

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Jul 2016)

Smells Fishy said:


> The Aqua Aspire 130 is probably the nicest looking tank I know of. I can't remember clearly, has it got a glass cover?
> 
> Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk



yeah, with plastic clips on the edges for sitting on


----------



## Matt Havens (29 Jul 2016)

•Cai• said:


> Hi @Matt Havens ye i believe it does. I was hoping i could run both the internal and my fluval 305 together. I currently get good circulation with just this and my lilly pipe. I do have a koralia nano too though if i need to get that bit extra.
> Whats the internal filter like?


I find it to be very good. I have hardly maintained it and it does well but circulation is low near the bottom, although I have not really played about with the direction all that much. I would check it first as the tank looks much better filled right up which requires me at least to have the lid on because of certain fish species.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicky Bookless (5 Sep 2016)

Hi I wonder if you can help me.  I'm looking at getting this tank. What my concern is the built in filter. Currently on my 96 litres I have a fluval 206. What I wanted to know is can i still use my external on this please?

Regards

Vicky


----------



## HiNtZ (6 Sep 2016)

•Cai• said:


> Hi all,
> Looking at gettimg this tank if possible as its on sale in my local store and is an upgrade on capacity. My only issue is with the internal filter cavity built at back of tank. Im not well educated with these and puts me off a little. I currently use an external fluval 305 pump. Would i also be able to still use an inline co2 system as thats wgat i have currently?
> Cheers everyone



You won't be able to use inline on the in tank setup as it doesn't have pipes to attached the inline to?? Not ones long enough to diffuse the majority of the CO2 in the pipe before it hits the tank anyway.

You could keep the filter section at the back (I would anyway), remove all the medium (leave it empty), put your pick up to your external in the left side, then link the outlet pipe to the outlet on the internal box.

Or, you could keep the external AND then internal. Have the inline on the external as usual, and have the in tank as extra filtration since it's there. This way you would have more flow in the tank which can't hurt.


----------

